# XM Satellite Radio First to Offer 'FOX News Talk'



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

New FOX News Talk Channel Set to Air on XM Satellite Radio
in January 2006

WASHINGTON, Oct. 18 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- XM Satellite Radio
(Nasdaq: XMSR), the nation's leading satellite radio company, will expand its
talk radio programming with the launch of FOX News Talk Channel in January
2006.
(Logo: http://www.newscom.com/cgi-bin/prnh/20000724/XMSATLOGO )
The new channel will offer news, analysis and commentary from FOX News
personalities Bill O'Reilly, Tony Snow, John Gibson, and Alan Colmes, among
many others. FOX News Talk is the latest addition to XM's robust line-up of
talk radio programming, which offers a broad variety of news, information and
opinion. Additionally, it will give listeners another chance to hear the
primetime FOX News Channel programs, including The O'Reilly Factor, Hannity &
Colmes and On The Record with Greta Van Susteren.

*Source*


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Since many of those shows are already on the America Right, ABC, or Ask XM channels, I hope that this means that those time slots will get replacement shows, as the talk line up on XM has gotten seriously out of ballance in recent months.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The battle lines have been drawn - FOXM vs SiriuStern!


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Found the answer.

This is NOT a new channel at all. 

The 24/7 audio feed of Fox News Channel will morph into this Fox News Talk Channel, which will feature the talk radio shows mentioned above in the day, and then the audio of FNC from 6 PM to 11 PM (ET). 

Other shows MAY replace the shows moved to the FNTC from America Right, ABC, and Ask, but XM has made no announcements.

Considering their recent history, I am no holding my breath.


----------

